# Mimic Mobile Ltd / Abo kündigen



## Tom647050 (26 September 2016)

Hallo, hab auf meiner Mobilfunkrechnung  Mimic Mobile Ltd stehen wie kann ich denn daß kündigen??
kann mir jemand helfen?


Thementitel angepaßt und überflüssige Umfrage entfernt


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2016)

Hier in den entsprechenden Beiträgen nachlesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## Sonnenmann (3 Oktober 2016)

Und wie kann ich zurückligende Zahlungen zurückfordern ?


----------



## Hippo (3 Oktober 2016)

Die Firma anschreiben oder Deinen Provider der das Geld widerrechtlich kassiert hat.
Steht auch in meinem Link
Drittanbieter ...


----------

